

Should Facebook Manipulate Users? – Jaron Lanier - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/01/opinion/jaron-lanier-on-lack-of-transparency-in-facebook-study.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=c-column-top-span-region&region=c-column-top-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-top-span-region

======
pooper
Someone in another thread mentioned they have unfollowed all their friends and
likes. Let's empty out our timelines. Short of leaving facebook, that's the
only hope.

------
greencore
Should politicians manipulate citizens?

